# "We know how to beat him" - Patrick Cote



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6Oi1soUQ1yo

it looks like cote is fighting silva in september. i'm getting pretty excited to watch cote beat silva!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

No he doesn't...


----------



## jromesmith13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm going to be pretty excited when i see cote on the ground holding his face while silvas doin his spider dance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fingers crossed, WAR COTE!!!!


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i know how to beat him




eye poke tko


----------



## KingXtreme81 (May 27, 2007)

Push the pace? Run after him?

Uh, Patrick...ever heard of Silva's counter punching ability?

Be prepard for a long nap in the Octagon, my friend.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh Cote, you poor, poor sap...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats what everyone says and they all have bitten the dust


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

No, he doesn't. I hope his discovery doesn't involved taking Silva down, because then he'll be taking himself out of his element and end up in a black belt's guard. Then again, if it involves standing with Anderson he'll just look like Leben did against Silva.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

"Everyone has a game plan, until they get hit" - Mirko Cro Cop.

That says it all I think.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

70seven said:


> "Everyone has a game plan, until they get hit" - Mirko Cro Cop.
> 
> That says it all I think.


Tyson said that.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Edit Double Post........



70seven said:


> "Everyone has a game plan, until they get hit" - Mirko Cro Cop.
> 
> That says it all I think.


Yep agree with that...



MLS said:


> Tyson said that.


So did Cro Cop, before the Gonzaga fight.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

I believe it was Joe Lewis who came up with that quote.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Cote will lose faster than Leben. 


I'm done betting against Silva.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Cote is no different than Leben and Irvin. He has a punchers chance because he hits hard and can take a good punch.

Otherwise he's screwed. Inferior to Silva in every way.

I don't see Cote making it out of the first round, and if he doesn't backpeddle he probably wont' make it past the first minute.

It's time for Patrick to buy a voodoo doll of Silva and learn how to channel Matt Serra.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

**JB** said:


> So did Cro Cop, before the Gonzaga fight.


If you quote someone, shouldn't it be the person who came up with it?



Charles Lee Ray said:


> I believe it was Joe Lewis who came up with that quote.


Lewis and Tyson's are similar, Tyson added the hit by me part.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Funny stuff. It seems everybody knows how to beat Silva. Evan Tanner said he'd beat Silva, now Cote. Like beating Anderson Silva is possible with only a good gameplan. Heck, I can beat Anderson Silva with the right gameplan! What none of those highly trained professionals have seen is that if I only push the pace, I will expose Anderson's poor chin and counterpunching and knock him out.

(sarcasm)


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

It is interesting that no one has just bullrushed Silva yet. He's like the Borg, you have to hit him HARD before he figures you out and adapts.

That said, theres no way of knowing if it will make any difference...probably won't...but its the only tactic we haven't seen guys employ to date.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

Flak said:


> It is interesting that no one has just bullrushed Silva yet. He's like the Borg, you have to hit him HARD before he figures you out and adapts.
> 
> That said, theres no way of knowing if it will make any difference...probably won't...but its the only tactic we haven't seen guys employ to date.


resistance is futile:fight02:


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Everyone seems to think they know how to beat him, then they get in there with him and he surprises them. 

Whatever Cote's thinking, I'm guessing it involves heavy metal armor, 20 yards of distance, and a rocket launcher.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

70seven said:


> "Everyone has a game plan, until they get hit" - Mirko Cro Cop.
> 
> That says it all I think.


Actually that was Mike Tyson


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope the odds are a bit better for this fight, because I'm going to put 80 percent of my money on Silva again.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

70seven said:


> "Everyone has a game plan, until they get hit" - Mirko Cro Cop.
> 
> That says it all I think.


Of course Cro Cop got knocked out after he said that.


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

Anderson is such a beast, im having a hard time finding someone in his weightclass being able to beat him..


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is my Analysis. Cote has a great Chin, good boxing and decent ground game.

His chin is good but with Anderson Accuracy and Speed it's not going to make too much a difference

Cote has good boxing but from a technical standpoint it's terrible. He's more of a brawler than anything else just like Henderson. They both have heavy hands but the accuracy, speed and precision is nowhere near Anderson's level.

Cote has a decent ground game in terms of wrestling and Jiu Jitsu but Anderson is a Noguiera Black Belt. The most Cote will be able to do is merely use his Jiu Jitsu to neutralize and defend Silva but I don't think it's good enough to even do that.


Anderson will win this by TKO


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> I believe it was Joe Lewis who came up with that quote.


I actually think it was in the Bible, or possibly in the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

hmm, you can know how to dismantle a dirty nuke, but when the time reads 1 minute, you might end up blown up right?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Cote has a decent ground game in terms of wrestling and Jiu Jitsu but Anderson is a Noguiera Black Belt. The most Cote will be able to do is merely use his Jiu Jitsu to neutralize and defend Silva but I don't think it's good enough to even do that.



As far as black belts go Andersons ground game is far from impressive, I've said it numerous times 95% of BJJ blackbelts in MMA have better ground games than Silva, Cote neutralized Almeida who straight submissions is far superior to Anderson, the only diffrance is that Anderson has far more tools than just his ground gane to worry about, but to say Cote's ground game may not be good enough to defend agains Silva is absurd after he just beat the possibly the top BJJ specialist in the MW division.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

cote will get killed. he is totally outclassed here. expect anderson to break his face.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> As far as black belts go Andersons ground game is far from impressive, I've said it numerous times 95% of BJJ blackbelts in MMA have better ground games than Silva, Cote neutralized Almeida who straight submissions is far superior to Anderson, the only diffrance is that Anderson has far more tools than just his ground gane to worry about, but to say Cote's ground game may not be good enough to defend agains Silva is absurd after he just beat the possibly the top BJJ specialist in the MW division.


wrong. just delete it. your better off that way. almeida has never won at black belt level btw....


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i am so NOT interested in this fight....

silva via 2nd minute murder.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> wrong. just delete it. your better off that way. almeida has never won at black belt level btw....


Ricardo Almeida 3rd degree BJJ black belt under a Gracie?
4x Brazilian National Champion, 1999 Pan American Champion and 2x Silver Medalist at the ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championships,among other titles, your right his BJJ is horrible!!


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Ricardo Almeida 3rd degree BJJ black belt under a Gracie?
> 4x Brazilian National Champion, 1999 Pan American Champion and 2x Silver Medalist at the ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championships,among other titles, your right his BJJ is horrible!!


again....never won at black belt level...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe Im not understanding what you are saying then?
What BJJ titles has Silva won to justify calling his BJJ superior?

Straight submission grappling I think its absurd from what I've seen to think Almeida wouldnt destroy Anderson.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

In order for all these guys that will "destroy" Anderson to fight him, they have to win som efights and be #1 contenders. The problem is that they can't. Almaieda's stand up is THE WORST I HAVE EVER SEEN in UFC.

You can't just go picking random guys at 185 and say "hey you have a chance to beat Anderson in this part of the game so you are next". These so-called amazing guys need to win.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Toxic said:


> As far as black belts go Andersons ground game is far from impressive, I've said it numerous times 95% of BJJ blackbelts in MMA have better ground games than Silva, Cote neutralized Almeida who straight submissions is far superior to Anderson, the only diffrance is that Anderson has far more tools than just his ground gane to worry about, but to say Cote's ground game may not be good enough to defend agains Silva is absurd after he just beat the possibly the top BJJ specialist in the MW division.


Almeida was also gassed in that fight since the end of the first round.

Anderson submitted Henderson, Lutter and pulled a great switch on Marquardt



Toxic said:


> Ricardo Almeida 3rd degree BJJ black belt under a Gracie?
> 4x Brazilian National Champion, 1999 Pan American Champion and 2x Silver Medalist at the ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championships,among other titles, your right his BJJ is horrible!!


Pan Am and and Abu Dahbi is not MMA.

Anderson's BJJ is more adapted to fit MMA


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i am so NOT interested in this fight....
> 
> silva via 2nd minute murder.....


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Fingers crossed, WAR COTE!!!!


Silva is better at every aspect of the game than cote is. Cote has nothing over silva.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

The Finisher said:


> No he doesn't...


This.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

almeida has only won at brown belt level, hes competeted in higher but never won.

i didnt say silvas jits is better, but its certainly alot better than cote.

henderson is a million times better at grappling than almeida.

lutter may have better no-gi skills

so basicly what im saying is almeida probably wouldnt even be able to submit anderson in a grappling match.

in mma he stands no chance because of his lack of stand up and his lack of take downs. plus like stated andersons much more adapted to mma with his ground game.


also andersons a pretty damn good black belt, but obviously his goals arent to compete in it, i donno if hed be a champion but certainly he would do well. hes got great speed on the ground solid reversals and good subs, cant ask for much more. hes probably better than 95 percent of the black belts in mma, sorry.

most black belts....arent even really that good. the guys that are make the other ones look better. a black belt doesnt always mean much though.

rich franklin is better at jits than jeorge gurgel, whos a adcc champion and has better jits than almeida, franklin almost got subbed by lutter, who did get subbbed my anderson...so again, probably smarter to just delete your post


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Ill be cheering for cote on this one because I like his story


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> *As far as black belts go Andersons ground game is far from impressive*, I've said it numerous times 95% of BJJ blackbelts in MMA have better ground games than Silva, Cote neutralized Almeida who straight submissions is far superior to Anderson, the only diffrance is that Anderson has far more tools than just his ground gane to worry about, but to say Cote's ground game may not be good enough to defend agains Silva is absurd after he just beat the possibly the top BJJ specialist in the MW division.


Source?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> As far as black belts go Andersons ground game is far from impressive, I've said it numerous times 95% of BJJ blackbelts in MMA have better ground games than Silva, Cote neutralized Almeida who straight submissions is far superior to Anderson, the only diffrance is that Anderson has far more tools than just his ground gane to worry about, but to say Cote's ground game may not be good enough to defend agains Silva is absurd after he just beat the possibly the top BJJ specialist in the MW division.


So you are saying that 95% of the bjj black belts could submit lutter in a mma fight?

You also said most of the stand up fighters in mma had more power in their hands than silva. Look what happened to irvin.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

yorT said:


> Remember when you said that about the power in his hands, look what happened to irvin.
> 
> So you are saying that 95% of the bjj black belts could submit lutter *from the guard* in a mma fight?


Fixed, for emphasis.

Also, why is everyone arguing with Toxic, he is obviously just drunk two bottles of Haterade, everything he says is full of Silva-hate. I haven't seen one good thing about Silva come from his keyboard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Pan Am and and Abu Dahbi is not MMA.
> 
> Anderson's BJJ is more adapted to fit MMA



I know Pan Am and Abu Dahbi arent MMA, I'd argue Almeida's BJJ is more suited to MMA based on the fact that that is the only tool Almeida has and has relied on it to get him as far as he has while Anderson has relied on the best technichal striking in MMA and a brutal clinch game while his BJJ has really only needed to be as good as it is because he is so much better in the other aspects.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Wokka said:


> Fixed, for emphasis.
> 
> Also, why is everyone arguing with Toxic, he is obviously just drunk two bottles of Haterade, everything he says is full of Silva-hate. I haven't seen one good thing about Silva come from his keyboard.


He won't answer us...


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

The only way Cote will stop Silva is with a .357


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Fingers crossed, WAR COTE!!!!


yea...thats hilarious cote couldn't finish almeida...he's not finishing anderson...he's going to get wrecked and be waiting for his title shot for about a year...absolute waste of time for anderson how many ppl have said they can beat anderson...?


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

I wasn't on the Anderson bandwagon until last night. 
Anyone that can catch a leg kick and at the same time deliver a knockout punch is going to be hard to beat and I just don't see anyone in the 185 division capable of doing so right now. Cote better have the luck gods with him. 
Henderson in a rematch would have the best shot, from that whole division.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> You also said most of the stand up fighters in mma had more power in their hands than silva. Look what happened to irvin.


 I'll eat crow on this one, Anderson's striking had always impressed me but I'd never seen a single loan punch that looked that bad, the one he hit Irvin with was brutal and proved me wrong.



yorT said:


> He won't answer us...


Who wont answer who, I check out another thread come back 5 minutes later 10 people have came after me, the only thing I've argued in this thread was that in my opinon Anderson's Silva's BJJ was not overly impressive, yes he submitted Lutter but he came close to being caught by Lutter as well and Lutter is another black belt know for his sloppy BJJ, I think Almeida has better BJJ than Anderson, so what? Im not trying to convince anybody that Almeida is a better fighter, just that to say Cote's BJJ isnt even good enough to survive with Andersons is absurd, This is a really tough fight and Im still going off a littl eblind faith here but Cote is 10X the fighter that anyone here has given him credit for, his name deserves to be in the same sentance as the best the MW division has to offer this fight isnt gonna be cake walk for Anderson and isnt gonnna be Irvin PT2 either.

I just hate the Anderson Silva hype train with a passion, the guy has beat 5 MW's in the UFC and one LHW and suddenly he has cleaned out the division and there is nobody but Fedor left in MMA for him to fight.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Who wont answer who, I check out another thread come back 10 5 minutes later 10 people have came after me, the only thing I've argued in this thread was that in my opinon Anderson's Silva's BJJ was not overly impressive, yes he submitted Lutter but he came close to being caught by Lutter as well and Lutter is another black belt know for his sloppy BJJ, I think Almeida has better BJJ than Anderson, so what? Im not trying to convince anybody that Almeida is a better fighter, just that to say Cote's BJJ isnt even good enough to survive with Andersons is absurd, This is a really tough fight and Im still going off a littl eblind faith here but Cote is 10X the fighter that anyone here has given him credit for, his name deserves to be in the same sentance as the best the MW division has to offer this fight isnt gonna be cake walk for Anderson and isnt gonnna be Irvin PT2 either.


just messing with ya man.

Anyways i don't think anyone is saying cote is a 'can,' cause he isn't. But compared to silva, cote has nothing over him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> just messing with ya man.
> 
> Anyways i don't think anyone is saying cote is a 'can,' cause he isn't. But compared to silva, cote has nothing over him.


 I remember hearing Forrest had nothing over Rampage, never say never man, I just feel like alot of words are being put in my mouth in this thread.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I remember hearing Forrest had nothing over Rampage, never say never man, I just feel like alot of words are being put in my mouth in this thread.


What does cote do better than silva? (fighting wise)

And yes anything is possible, anyone can say that about anything.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I remember hearing Forrest had nothing over Rampage, never say never man, I just feel like alot of words are being put in my mouth in this thread.


Except height, and Ju-Jitsu. And not to mention everyone gave forrest the advantage in the clinch. Stop talking out of your ass, hater.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> What does cote do better than silva? (fighting wise)
> 
> And yes anything is possible, anyone can say that about anything.


 I would say he has the slight advantage in wrestling although Henderson had a huge advantage there and wasnt able to do anything with it, I'd also give him a slight edge in punching power still although he is nowhere near as good at the execution of it but he has been showing an ability to fight smart so I just am really hoping he can pull this off.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Anderson is beatable and I can't wait 'til someone comes along and beats him.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> Anderson is beatable and I can't wait 'til someone comes along and beats him.


Of couse he is and silva is the first one to admit that just watch his post fight interview.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

he has the french speaking advantage

he'll scream QUEBECOIS in the middle of the fight, confuse anderson, poke him in the eye and win with a tko

Edit: or feed BJ some cake, have him grow a beard, paint him white and teach him to speak french


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Theres a new song out that describes some people on mmaforum. I think it goes '' Hi hater, hi hater, you see me, hi hater, hi hater".

Something like that.



Red Baron said:


> he has the french speaking advantage
> 
> he'll scream QUEBECOIS in the middle of the fight, confuse anderson, poke him in the eye and win with a tko


lol, I wonder how long before people stop dogging KB for the eye poke(s) TKO......well I'm not stopping anytime soon XD


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Anyways i don't think anyone is saying cote is a 'can,' cause he isn't.


Alot of people are coming pretty close, they were before the Alemidia fight to, not talking about you in particular but how many people were predicting a 30 second submission by Almeida? Now everyone is expecting a repeat of the Irvin fight or worse.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I know Pan Am and Abu Dahbi arent MMA, I'd argue Almeida's BJJ is more suited to MMA based on the fact that that is the only tool Almeida has and has relied on it to get him as far as he has while Anderson has relied on the best technichal striking in MMA and a brutal clinch game while his BJJ has really only needed to be as good as it is because he is so much better in the other aspects.


Lol.

It is well known that Almedia doesn't like to get hit. That is why his BJJ doesn't flow well in MMA. 

For people doubting Anderson's ground game, he subbed BJJ Black Belt Travis Lutter with relative ease. And most importantly, completely handled Olympic Silver Medalist and one of the best MMA Grapplers in the sport Dan Henderson and subbed him. 

If you guys honestly think that Patrick Cote is going to take Anderson down and "pound him out" for 5 rounds, you guys are going to be in for a big disappointment. Did you guys not see Lutter/Cote? 

I'm actually happy that Anderson is staying so active, even if it means having to fight Cote. He is defending his belt. After he gets through Cote(barring any miracle punches), it would be awesome to see him fight Wand on New Year's Eve. If he could do that, I think Anderson would officially have put on the greatest one year run in recent years.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Lol.
> 
> It is well known that Almedia doesn't like to get hit. That is why his BJJ doesn't flow well in MMA.


 I dont think its that Almedia's BJJ doesnt flow well into MMA as much as it is his stand up is attrocious and his takedowns are weak. BJJ works best when you can actually have some other skills to get the fight to the ground.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

jromesmith13 said:


> I'm going to be pretty excited when i see cote on the ground holding his face while silvas doin his spider dance.


lol

Yeah, what's Cote smoking? Ah well, he's gotta sell the fight. Maybe he'll do relatively well, you never know.

Oh wait, it's Anderson Silva...


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

cote might know how to beat him but he doesnt know how to execute it or have the skills to execute it


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope Anderson literally beats EVERYONE in the MW division. Everyone....all of them....until Rich gets a 3rd shot, and everyone else gets a second go. It'd be cool, because, well, it just doesn't happen usually. Plus, not only is he a great fighter, but a really cool/respectful dude and great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> wrong. just delete it. your better off that way. almeida has never won at black belt level btw....


Uhh.. Hate to break it to you, Almeida is a 3-time World BJJ Gold medalist, 5-time Overall Medalist. That beats Anderson Silva's nonexistant medals. Make no mistake, Almeida has WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better jiu-jitsu.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

It isn't really accurate to say Cote "hang with" Almeida on the ground. Every time it went there he was sure to get back to his feet. You can't do that with Anderson because on the feet you're actually in a worse position. On the ground Cote gets owned and on the feet Cote gets rally owned, hard. There's just no way out.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

you guys are counting him out to quickly. If anything he has a punches chance and a history of knock out power. He has the ability to win the fight. Also what alot of you guys are over looking is the leghnth of time he has to prepare for this fight. Anderson had to worry about three different oponents just now. 

He obviously isnt going to be setting up game plans for these guys so much as he is just going to go out there and train normally and show up to fight. benefits cote because where anderson isnt making any preperations directly correlating to each fighter cote is training specifically for anderson silva.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This is going to be an exciting fight with a KO from Anderson proving that no MW has the ability to beat him..


----------



## MarijuanaSmoker (Jan 2, 2008)

COTE COTE.........wake up please :X


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> but to say Cote's ground game may not be good enough to defend agains Silva is absurd


um, i'll go ahead and say it. 


COTE'S GROUND GAME IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO DEFEND AGAINST SILVA!!


i'll say it again


COTE'S GROUND GAME IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO DEFEND AGAINST SILVA!!


if the fight goes to the ground, anderson will either straight up submit him, or he will GnP, or he will GnP him until he's rocked and then he'll submit him. wherever the fight goes, cote will not be able to defend.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

NikosCC said:


> This is going to be an exciting fight with a KO from Anderson proving that no MW has the ability to beat him..


Its all about dan henderson he has the ability to do it. He just needs to get back to title contention again. He stuffed him that whole first round but then got owned in the secound round. if thats hendo with a bad weight cut I cant wait to see him when he is 100%. Hopefully we will see it happen after andersons next two title defenses.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I see this fight being the same as Irvin, and if he plans the fight to be constantly pushing foward, then someone should send him a link to the Leben fight, \

all in all Silva with a nice KO


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> Its all about dan henderson he has the ability to do it. He just needs to get back to title contention again. He stuffed him that whole first round but then got owned in the secound round. if thats hendo with a bad weight cut I cant wait to see him when he is 100%. Hopefully we will see it happen after andersons next two title defenses.


Hendo did nothing but cover silva's face up. Silva over commited a little and got taken down.

After that silva dominate hendo in the second round.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I like Cote but he has no chance of winning this fight. If he gets outta the first round ill be shocked.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> No kidding ovious cote doesnt no his ass from a hole in the ground. Cote has no chance. I think Cote would get owned by Bisping also.


True. I'd like to see this fight. I think Bisbing-Cote would be alot more competitive. Though I think Bisbing would walk away with the victory.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Cote has been blasting his was through the scene lately, but I don't know about him beating Anderson. I'm thinking that Cote might actually have a chance here, but I also thought that Irvin did:confused02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Everyone has a chance, reality is, Cote is nothing but a mid-level fighter and a Chris Leben part 2.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Sign your will, Cote.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

the only people i see beating silva are : kalib starnes and sean salmon.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dwn4THECOUNT said:


> the only people i see beating silva are : kalib starnes and sean salmon.


I think only Jason Thacker has the skills and heart to beat Fedor... except for maybe Rotten Rob.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I think only Jason Thacker has the skills and heart to beat Fedor... except for maybe Rotten Rob.


What about Josh Rafferty that guys a warrior


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> "We know how to beat him" Who the hell is we? ya got a turd in your pocket for christ sakes. The only thing THEY might know how to beat is The spiders meat.


He probably means his camp and trainers, Brazilian Top Team America in Montreal. He trains with another guy there you might have heard of, Georges St Pierre.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

great, if by "we" he is also referring to his teammate GSP, then i can't wait to see GSP use this gameplan they have come up with. "be aggressive, always go forward" lololol

cote and georgy boy are gonna get KTFO


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

you guys are crazy
crazy ass bitches
cote is gonna pull a gonzaga


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

As awesome as that would be, I am done doubting Silva. I had Hendo beating him, saw how that went, and I prayed for Irvin to beat him... damn! I just don't see how Cote can win, Silva has fought dudes with power before and the guy doesn't seem to like losing.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Of course he is going to say that! Did you people think he was going to say "I'm in deep Shit?"


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not saying Cote is going to win, Silva is going to beat him but let's not forget that Cote has made a career of proving people wrong. 

He got thrown in against Tito (back when Tito was good) on less than a week's notice and fighting above his weight class. Everyone said "lol, he'll get destroyed". He lost a UD and accounted himself pretty well for his first UFC fight.

Most people thought McFedries would beat him, Cote KO'd him first round.

Everyone said "lol, Almeida will sub him in less than a minute" and oops, Cote is still here.

Cote will do what he always does and look better than people expect.

Unfortunately he's still going to lose but he'll make it out of the first round at least and most guys who fight Silva can't even say that.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

There's only one way to beat Anderson Silva, I can't believe you idiots haven't realised this yet. It's such an obvious route to victory, Silva wouldn't know what hit him...








...













...


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

prove it cote, i want actions


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> Of course Cro Cop got knocked out after he said that.


Mirko's gameplan was to watch one Gonzaga fight on Youtube and just kick at him.

Wouldn't that be awesome if Cote just started attempting these wonky ass flying subs? Like, I'm sure he wouldn't know how to execute one, but I'd watch him try.



> Most people thought McFedries would beat him, Cote KO'd him first round.
> 
> Everyone said "lol, Almeida will sub him in less than a minute" and oops, Cote is still here.


McFedries was going through a really, really tough time when he faced Cote.

Almeida, who I love, doesn't have Silva's striking.

So, these don't mean that much when Cote is fighting someone who is way better in the stand-up and ground departments.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> He probably means his camp and trainers, *Brazilian Top Team America in Montreal.* He trains with another guy there you might have heard of, Georges St Pierre.


I know this is off topic but HAH!!! 

Instead of "Brazilian Top team America, in Montreal" why not just call it Brazilian Top Team, Canada and just leave the Canada part out.

anyways back to lurking around.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mirko's gameplan was to watch one Gonzaga fight on Youtube and just kick at him.
> 
> Wouldn't that be awesome if Cote just started attempting these wonky ass flying subs? Like, I'm sure he wouldn't know how to execute one, but I'd watch him try.
> 
> ...


I'd find it quite amusing if Cote tried to tackle Silvas foot.

"Diving heel hook!"


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Suizida said:


> I see this fight being the same as Irvin, and if he plans the fight to be constantly pushing foward, then someone should send him a link to the Leben fight, \
> 
> all in all Silva with a nice KO


Cote's gonna send him back to Japan where the competition is a little easier.


Bonnar426 said:


> Of course he is going to say that! Did you people think he was going to say "I'm in deep Shit?"


That would be the most amazing promo. Just a shot of him with this horrified look on his face and all he says is, "Oh shit! What did I get myself into?"


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> I knew it was suppose to be a joke


care to explain?


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

Lightfall said:


> Sign your will, Cote.


This is absurd. Did MMAF just turn into Sherdog Forums? Sure, Silva is a great fighter, one of the greatest, I won't take that away from him. But saying something like "Sign your will, Cote." is completely ridiculous. He has never fought Patrick, and noone knows how he will react to him. People said similar things to Buster Douglas before his fight with Mike Tyson, where Buster was a 50-1 underdog. He knocked Tyson out.

Wait until the fight, you never know what will happen until it happens.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

silva vs cote will probably end even sooner than silva vs irvin, lol. irvin is a much better/stronger/bigger/more powerful striker than cote.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

70seven said:


> "Everyone has a game plan, until they get hit" - Mirko Cro Cop.
> 
> That says it all I think.



So True :thumb02:


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

Cote has a punchers chance. Irvin had a better chance to knockout Silva, I think than Cote does. 

Cote need to run in and try a superman puch or something. He needs to shut his eyes and hope he gets lucky.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

vader said:


> Cote has a punchers chance.


No he doesn't.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

1st off, I think that Silva is going to win this fight and do it pretty quickly. He's proven to be able to adapt to what the other fighter is doing, and then just do it better. 

One of the things that people are forgetting, not only did Silva sub Henderson, but he did it in a fashion that even Big Nog wasn't able to do when they fought the first time and it took him untill the third round to do it when they fought the second time. 

The only times that Henderson has been Subbed is when he's either fight a Nog or Silva (who is trained under Nog). Babalu, Renzo Gracie, Yuki Kondo and others couldn't submit Dan. People really give Anderson no credit for his ground game because he chooses to stand and fight. 

Anderson's BJJ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cote's

Anderson's Striking>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cote's

Anderson's Chin>>>>>>>Cote's (I'm just going by gut feeling here seeing as neither has been knocked out)

It seems pretty clear cut to me, but then again, anything can happen.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Dan being submitted has a lot to do with him being rocked by the knee. Thats the difference with Andy. He'll hurt you, THEN sub you....Dan is hard to just straight up sub.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Flak said:


> Dan being submitted has a lot to do with him being rocked by the knee. Thats the difference with Andy. He'll hurt you, THEN sub you....Dan is hard to just straight up sub.


It's even more impressive that he hurt him that bad to make him give up the choke. As great as Dan's Sub Defense is, it's NOTHING compared to his chin. 

This is one of those things that should really be getting more credit then it does. Anderson was able to ROCK a guy that's never been knocked out and then was able to Submit him when he'd only been able to be subbed by a Nog. 

That's two very impressive things that he did in that fight and a lot of people just dismiss them.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> It's even more impressive that he hurt him that bad to make him give up the choke. As great as Dan's Sub Defense is, it's NOTHING compared to his chin.
> 
> This is one of those things that should really be getting more credit then it does. Anderson was able to ROCK a guy that's never been knocked out and then was able to Submit him when he'd only been able to be subbed by a Nog.
> 
> That's two very impressive things that he did in that fight and a lot of people just dismiss them.


Of course, after all, Anderson Silva is not called Fedor Emelianenko. Fedor just did to Sylvia what Arlovski did at UFC 51, but it seems he has made something unbelievable and impossible.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

valrond said:


> Of course, after all, Anderson Silva is not called Fedor Emelianenko. Fedor just did to Sylvia what Arlovski did at UFC 51, but it seems he has made something unbelievable and impossible.


I was pretty impressed with Fedor in the fight, but then again, Arlovski's right hand at UFC51 was better then Fedor's flurry at Affliction. 

You made a great point with that post.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Arlovski's right hand at UFC51 was better then Fedor's flurry at Affliction.


I disagree, after Fedor knocked him down, Sylvia's nose was a mess and when he went to the ground he was too disoriented to even move.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> This is absurd. Did MMAF just turn into Sherdog Forums? Sure, Silva is a great fighter, one of the greatest, I won't take that away from him. But saying something like "Sign your will, Cote." is completely ridiculous. He has never fought Patrick, and noone knows how he will react to him. People said similar things to Buster Douglas before his fight with Mike Tyson, where Buster was a 50-1 underdog. He knocked Tyson out.
> 
> Wait until the fight, you never know what will happen until it happens.


And Patrick has never fought Silva.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

What if Patrick won? Upset of the year, or maybe ever?


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

probably upset of the year


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

yorT said:


> And Patrick has never fought Silva.


My point exactly, they haven't fought before so there is no reason Patrick should be an overwhelming underdog, even though he most likely will be.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, Silva is a horrible, horrible match-up for the guy.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> My point exactly, they haven't fought before so there is no reason Patrick should be an overwhelming underdog, even though he most likely will be.


Wait a second, am I reading this right???

You don't think that Cote should be an overwhelming underdog...because they've never fought before???

OK, how about the fact that Cote was pretty much kicked out of the UFC at one point because he lost his first THREE fights there, only to be allowed another chance in the TUF Comeback series, and didn't even win that.

Sure he's on a four fight streak right now, but come on, Smith, Grove, McFedries, and Almeida?? Two of those went to decisions. I'm not knocking those fighters at all, but it's not the same as what Anderson has done.

Since coming to the UFC Anderson has not lost, and beaten Leben (has a win over Cote), Franklin (x2), Lutter (has a win over Cote), Marquardt, Henderson, and then moved up to LHW and beat Irvin. But that's not the impressive part, the impressive part is that only three made it to the second round and none of those three made it to the third.

Cote being and overwhelming underdog is VERY deserved.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Only way I can see Cote winning is if I bet on Silva.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Cote has a puncher's chance, but that's the only chance he's got against Silva. Quite frankly, he'll be lucky to get out of the first round. I like the guy, but he's in big trouble anywhere this fight ends up. He looked tentative in his striking against Almeida, and Almeida has virtually no stand-up game. If he comes out like that against Silva, he's going to sleep... and fast. It will be interesting to see just how heavily favored Silva will be for this fight. My guess is that it's going to be astronomical.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

He looked tentative against Almeida because he was worried about getting taken down. That's a classic striker vs. great grappler right there.

Although I do agree with you. If Cote makes it to the second round, it'd be impressive enough for me. Now Cote supporters, don't get me wrong. I'm a fan of his and I know he has the ability to catch Silva. Although when you are realistic about the fight, this is a bad matchup for him. He's going against a guy who is known as the pound for pound best striker in MMA and he also has a way better ground game than Cote. It's justifiable to say what people are saying.

I do think Cote can make it to the second round, though. That's what I am hoping he does.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> He looked tentative against Almeida because he was worried about getting taken down. That's a classic striker vs. great grappler right there.
> 
> Although I do agree with you. If Cote makes it to the second round, it'd be impressive enough for me. Now Cote supporters, don't get me wrong. I'm a fan of his and I know he has the ability to catch Silva. Although when you are realistic about the fight, this is a bad matchup for him. He's going against a guy who is known as the pound for pound best striker in MMA and he also has a way better ground game than Cote. It's justifiable to say what people are saying.
> 
> I do think Cote can make it to the second round, though. That's what I am hoping he does.



well if he chooses to be as tentative as he was in his last fight he MIGHT make it to the second round...even then, it's probably not going to happen


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think he can because Franklin did. MMA math aside, he has a way better chin than Franklin in my opinion. As long as he doesn't throw any leg kicks, he should be able to last at least more than 5 minutes.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I think he can because Franklin did. MMA math aside, he has a way better chin than Franklin in my opinion. As long as he doesn't throw any leg kicks, he should be able to last at least more than 5 minutes.


Well look what happened to everyone that tried to trade punches with him. He is going to have to throw leg kicks.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I will be putting a *LITTLE* money on Coté just because the odds will be so great and he always has a punchers chance.

Hey you never know... major upsets do happen... lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Freiermuth said:


> Only way I can see Cote winning is if I bet on Silva.



Happens every time.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Just like Leben had a punchers chance...yet he didn't land a single punch.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

pliff said:


> Well, I will be putting a *LITTLE* money on Coté just because the odds will be so great and he always has a punchers chance.
> 
> Hey you never know... major upsets do happen... lol


 exactly, people forget that Anderson Silva can be knocked out like everyone else. the best fighter don't always win.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> exactly, people forget that Anderson Silva can be knocked out like everyone else. the best fighter don't always win.


Except to land a punchers chance, you actually have to hit him and by some chance or miracle he doesn't hit you back or you end up in a thai clinch. Anderson has some of the best defense we'll ever see. Not only that, when someone does get a chance to hit him, he doesn't blink.

You need more then a punchers chance to beat Silva, you actually have to have skill.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You need more then a punchers chance to beat Silva, you actually have to have skill.


That's true, but to be fair Cote does have skill. Just not enough.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> That's true, but to be fair Cote does have skill.


so does marquardt, leben, franklin (twice), lutter, irvin, henderson

to beat anderson you need even MORE skill than those guys. you need to have the skill set of something like... anderson.

the only person who can beat anderson is anderson. one of my sources said that dana is currently developing the clone in his lab.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> the only person who can beat anderson is anderson.


If by "anderson" you mean "tiny Asian men," then yes, the only person(s) who can beat anderson is anderson.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

yorT said:


> Well look what happened to everyone that tried to trade punches with him. He is going to have to throw leg kicks.


I think he'd fair better if he threw punches. He wouldn't want to end up like James Irvin.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Cote’s going to need to come in with his A game in order to trump someone of Silva’s revolting skillset, and even that much isn’t guaranteed to consummate anything. Silva’s precision striking and fluid boxing would in all likelihood give him fits and the fight would presumably end in a brutal knockout somewhere in the first half of the opening round.

With that said the worst style to give Anderson problems would be an elite BJJ player with powerful takedowns. Filho gets shit on for his performance against Sonnen and no one's familiar with Toquinho yet but both guys are the sort of fighter I see giving problems to Anderson.

Regarding Vitor, he doesn't have all the tools to beat Anderson. Sure he has good boxing and it's obviously improved during his tenure at Xtreme Couture but he's still too tentative for the most part and, improvements aside, he's seriously outgunned standing against Anderson. Also, he doesn't have the sort of top game to pass Silva's guard and give him a lot of problems if he takes him down. I could be very wrong, but I don't think so.

As for Lindland, I can't see him winning either. He can definitely take Anderson down if he gets within clinch range but he's got to set-up his clinches and shots with strikes or he'll never get in past Anderson's long right jab and teep. I just can't see him striking even marginally effectively with Anderson because he's not even as good as Hendo standing and Hendo had a hard time closing the distance with his strikes. He also doesn't have the chin to eat a whole lot of Anderson's leather either, and that's a major detriment because it's almost a guarantee that if you fight Silva, he's going to lay some shots on you.

The one advantage he does have on Hendo is that he's far more willing to turn a fight into a grinding wrestling match whereas Hendo will get right hand-happy, but I still don't think it matters much. I'd watch and it's still interesting but I think Anderson has to be a heavy, heavy favorite.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Cotes A game is Silvas C+ game.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

Damone said:


> If by "anderson" you mean "tiny Asian men," then yes, the only person(s) who can beat anderson is anderson.


i was referring to the anderson in his prime, which is the anderson of today. no one beats anderson in his prime except anderson. that is why dana is cloning him to have UFC 105: silva vs silva/


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Damone said:


> If by "anderson" you mean "tiny Asian men," then yes, the only person(s) who can beat anderson is anderson.


No, he's right. He said CAN, not COULD. It refers to the present Anderson Silva, not to the 4 years ago AS.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I think he'd fair better if he threw punches. He wouldn't want to end up like James Irvin.


Well leben threw punches and so did franklin. Look what happened to them.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Hopefully, Patrick *does* know how to "beat him". I am the impression that both Leben and Rich Franklin also "knew". Silva had his own way, tho :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well it's safe to say whatever you do standing against Anderson isn't gonna help. Cotes just better at throwing punches than he is at throwing kicks. I could see Anderson easily catching his foot and countering with a hook putting him down due to lack of balance and then finishing him off quickly. At least he'd be more comfortable punching and maybe his chin will hold up for over a round. Which would actually make this fight at least worth watching.

If his foot got caught while throwing a kick.. His chin won't matter because getting punched by Anderson while you are balancing on one foot will put you down and even if you aren't out, you know he won't wait a second to finish you off.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

EVERYONE will claim it was LUCK for sure, whoever beats him:confused02: But will they be wrong for saying it? Anyone would have to be pretty lucky to walk away with a victory over Anderson at this point.


----------

